# MS Word 2007 hangs on startup



## SgtCarnage (Jun 28, 2013)

Good day guys.
My word hangs every time I try and open it. It doesnt seem to make a difrence if I use the shortcut or a *.doc file to open it ether, I even used the word luncher in the start menu.
There are no error mesegas.
I have tried the regedit method and it didnt help.
Using run and typing in the "word.exe /a" command didnt help.
There are no extra add-ons or add-ins.
I ran the CMD where you go change a file name or something.
I have attched a screen shot of what shows when it hangs/crashes/freezes. There are no problems with the picture, the top option/toolbar is missing when I start up.

I am running MS windos XP Pro SP3, Office Pro 2007


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi SgtCarnage and welcome to TSF,

Did you recently install any other software or updates just prior to having this issue?

Have you run the Office Diagnostic Tool to see if that resolves the issue?

There are a couple of ways to get to the tool:


Select the Office button at the the top-left of the window when in Word and go Word Options>Resources>Run Microsoft Office Diagnostics>Diagnose
Start>All Programs>Microsoft Office>Microsoft Office Tools>Microsoft Office Diagnostics. Click Continue at the bottom of the window that opens, and the Run Diagnostics

Post back if that helps at all?


----------



## SgtCarnage (Jun 28, 2013)

There was just a Reg Fix program that I removed but no new installations before.
When I ran the diagnostic tool I got this error. "Try Again" gave same error and "Continue" just went on as if there was no problem.
The summary said I had 1 problem but it fixed it.
Still word does the same thing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you finally get into Word or not? Does the problem exist in other Office applications?


----------



## SgtCarnage (Jun 28, 2013)

No word still doesn't work. Yes, or well word yes. Its the only program that gives problems.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Reinstall Word from the disc.
.


----------



## SgtCarnage (Jun 28, 2013)

I did re-install word. I also re-installed the entire Office package.
Still no luck.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When you reinstall, your Profile (customized settings) don't change. Go through all the options in Word and see if something rings a bell.


----------



## SgtCarnage (Jun 28, 2013)

Corday said:


> When you reinstall, your Profile (customized settings) don't change. Go through all the options in Word and see if something rings a bell.


Is there anything specific I have to be looking for?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Type winword.exe in Run and see what happens.


----------



## SgtCarnage (Jun 28, 2013)

Same thing as running word shortcut or exe direct or even from the start menu. It hangs.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support ForumForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------

